# Samba extremly poor performance [OSX related]

## robak

Hi folks

I have a problem with my fileserver running samba since my last kernel update.

I updated from 3.8.7 to 3.17.2 simply by installing the kernel and running 'make oldconfig'. So far everything works fine except the read performance via samba when I mount my shares on OSX 10.9. Copying over SSH or FTP runs great with a speed of about 60MB/s, via samba I get only 300KB/s with stalls every once in a while. I just don't know where to look to locate the problem.

My network configuration is:  Fileserver <-> GBit Switch <-> OSX Client

Installed software:

  Gentoo-sources-3.17.2

  Samba-3.6.24 USE="acl aio client netapi pam readline server smbclient winbind -addns -ads -avahi -caps -cluster -cups -debug -dmapi -doc -examples -fam -ldap -ldb -quota (-selinux) -smbsharemodes -swat -syslog"

thanks in advance for any help

----------

## Jaglover

Why not NFS between two *nix machines?

----------

## robak

Because I also use Windose.

----------

## Jaglover

 *robak wrote:*   

> Because I also use Windose.

 

How is this relevant?

----------

## robak

As far as I know Samba is the only possibility to acces files from a Linux server from the Windows Explorer.

----------

## Jaglover

So keep your Samba sharing and add NFS sharing.

----------

## robak

Well, thats an option but doesn't resolve the poor performance with samba. And thats why I opened this thread  :Wink: 

----------

## robak

It must be some kernel option. I just booted my old 3.8.7 kernel and samba works as normal.

----------

## Jaglover

I tried Samba long time ago and NFS outperformed it back then. It has been about 12 years now Windows free here, so can't comment on current CIFS/Samba stuff.

Yet, it seems you are following Murphy's Garage Law - everything within reach can become a hammer. How about using a hammer to hit the nail instead of that adjustable wrench.

----------

## robak

I think I found the problem.

It's not the Gentoo server, it's the SMB2 implementation on my OSX client. Googling for 'osx smb2 issue' shows that Apple's implementation is the cause of all problems. Once again: 'Damn you Apple!'

Though the suggested fix to use cifs://IP instead of smb://IP to force a SMBv1 connection doesn't work on my mashine.

----------

